# Tori Hunter Gone to the Angels



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I know not much of a surprise for Twin Fans...

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=3123200

ANAHEIM, Calif. -- Outfielder Torii Hunter and the Los Angeles Angels reached a preliminary agreement Wednesday night on a five-year contract thought to be worth at least $80 million.

"They play the game the right way," Hunter said. "They play hard-nosed baseball."

Hunter

The agreement is subject to a physical.

The 32-year-old becomes the much-needed hitter the Angels sought to protect Vladimir Guerrero in the batting order. Hunter hit .297 with 28 homers and 107 RBIs for the Minnesota Twins this year and is a seven-time Gold Glove winner.

He finished 15th in AL MVP balloting and was on the AL's All-Star team for the second time in his career.

"We are very excited to have Torii joining our organization," Angels general manager Tony Reagins said in a statement. "Not only is he an outstanding ballplayer but he's also an outstanding human being. He'll impact our ballclub and community in a very positive way."

According to the Los Angeles Times, the Los Angeles Dodgers, Texas Rangers, Chicago White Sox, Atlanta Braves, Kansas City Royals and Washington Nationals were among those interested in Hunter. The newspaper reports that Tony Reagins, the Angels' rookie general manager, called Hunter's agent Larry Reynolds on Tuesday and a deal for Hunter came together quickly.

"You're a little surprised, huh?" Reynolds told the newspaper Wednesday night. "It all happened within the last 24 hours."

Hunter will join a talented outfield that includes Gary Matthews Jr., Garret Anderson, Guerrero, Juan Rivera and Reggie Willits.

With Guerrero in right and Anderson in left, the move leaves no space in the starting outfield for Matthews Jr. The Angels said the center fielder, who signed a $50 million, five-year deal as a free agent last offseason, could see time at designated hitter and spell the corner outfielders.

Matthews was sent human growth hormone in 2004 from a pharmacy being investigated for illegal distribution of performance-enhancing drugs, The Times Union of Albany, N.Y., reported last winter. Matthews denied using HGH, which was not banned by baseball for players with major league contracts until 2005.

With Hunter gone, the low-budget Twins' attention turns to two-time Cy Young Award winner Johan Santana. His contract expires after the 2008 season, and other teams think Minnesota will make him available if he doesn't agree to an extension.

Hunter said he also had negotiated seriously with the Rangers, but he thought they were a year or two from contending. The White Sox and Royals also were interested.

Staying with the Twins wasn't a real option.

"Sometimes it's time to move on," Hunter said. "Sometimes your welcome is gone."

According to the Times, the Angels were also in trade talks with the Florida Marlins for Miguel Cabrera, but it wasn't known Wednesday night whether the Angels would still pursue Cabrera.

Reagins has made a splash on the job even before the agreement with Hunter. On Monday, the Angels traded Orlando Cabrera to the White Sox for pitcher Jon Garland.

For his career, Hunter is a .271 hitter with 192 homers and 711 RBIs in 1,234 games.

Information from the Associated Press contributed to this report.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Oh well.....no one seriously thought he would stay in Minn.Since he has chosen to leave,look for the boo birds to be out when he returns.I know it is just a business and he has to do what he thinks is right.....but as far as I'm concerned he is now a traitor to the Twins.His picture won't be on the wall in the dome.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah...dammit, where's my turkey at? This day is starting out poorly. Gas station coffee machine is "not working" (must be on holiday). Then Norm's post. And now the truth...and it hurts.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

He passed up 45 million from the Twins. How much money does one need? At least he wasn't bought by the Yankess or Red Sox.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Apparently 35 million more than the Twins were offering. I hate to lose him as well but I doubt many of us would turn down nearly doubling our salary...at least not without really good reasons to do so.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

The $45 million that the Twins offered was for a 3 year deal. That's $15 million/year.

The Angels offered $90 million for 5 years. That's $18 million/year.

You're right....how much does he need? What happed to loyalty? There was a quote from Torri in the first thread that said his welcome was wore out....what's that all about?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Turning down $15 Million a year means your welcome is gone???? :eyeroll:

I hope they boo him out of the Dome on opening day..... March 31

The Twins made the right move.....this guy isn't worth $90 million.....to much of the payroll for one guy.Their only mistake was not realizing he never had any intention of resigning here and trading him in July.

How bad does baseball need some form of a salary cap? Good luck, Torii, just like Koskie,Hawkins, Guardado, Guzman and Jones. The grass isn't always greener on the other side.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

just got taking my framed torii poster down from my wall and throwing in the garbage. wow is it going to be a change.

I don't think it was big suprise. I have a feeling torii is going to come out during spring training and going to talk a little crap about the twins and the organization and create alot of animosity(sp). How frustrating is this going to get? whose going to play center my man jason tyner? Or are we going to go out and get some mid market castoff that dick and burt find eveywhich way to make look good(refence rondell white). We are opening a new stadium opening day 3 yrs from now, but who will be left? I know Hunter is really the 1st real star the twins have lost to free angency since chuck knoblach(unless you count everyday eddie), but i don't think he is the last. :eyeroll:


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm sure it wont be long and Santana will be in Yankee pinstripes.

I grew up a huge baseball fan, but MLB has turned into a joke and disgrace. I really wish the people of this country would stop spending their money on pro sports.

How can the folks in Tampa, KC, Pittsburgh, etc even look forward to the baseball season?

Sad, very, very, sad.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

How can anyone be mad at Hunter for taking this deal? He was a free agent. He played out his contract in Minnesota. He earned the right to sign wherever he wanted.

I agree that there isn't much difference between $15 million/yr and $18 million/yr for a pro athlete. I'm guessing that he would have signed with the Twins if they offered five years. However, having two extra guaranteed years at his age is huge. I don't understand why some of you think he should take less just to play in Minnesota.

People shouldn't be upset that Hunter accepted the deal from the Angels. They should be mad at the Twins organization for their history of cheapness. I applaud Hunter for getting as much as he could. It's not like he sold out to play for a crappy team. He's now with a much better team that actually has a legitimate shot at playing in the World Series.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I disagree Dave......Pohlad isn't necessarily cheap.He,just like Hunter made a business decision.If you say Hunter made the right choice,then the Twins did also.The Twins aren't in business to overpay and lose money.

Norm.......Chuck Knoblock didn't leave as a free agent,he was traded to the Yankees.

Will the Angels become the new "Evil Empire?"


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

My braves are losing Andruw Jones so I'm in the same exact boat as you Twins fans. $h!t happens, life goes on. It does suck, but in the end there is nothing I can do about it and it's not worth raising my blood pressure over. :wink:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

your right ken who can for guzzy and eric milton. I meant to say it was a trade them or lose them propsition for knoblach. I was writing in the heat of the moment damn me for not getting my twins history straight :x

I don't blame hunter for leaving but it doesn't mean i can't hate him for signing with another team though, which i will. Thats what i love about baseball, people (not just me) are more fiecely loyal to their teams than in any other sport(I have a feeling I may get some diagreement about that) although hunter was definately one of my favorite players though.

So good riddence torii and i personally hope santana knocks you down with your face in the dirt next year when we open up with the angels.

Anyhow who is going to be the next twins center fielder? My favorite ceral man coco crisp?? Any thoughts


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Please not coco, there has to be someone else.

Good bye Tori, you will be missed. Greatest smile in baseball!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This makes Hunter a traitor as far as i'm concerned......

"Torii Hunter said he wouldn't have returned to the Twins even if the money was there because he doesn't believe they can compete with the more talented teams in the division."


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Just sounds like he's accusing the organization for not wanting to get over the hump to be a GREAT team to me. Maybe he just doesn't see the team ready to take charge and get out of mediocrity in the time-frame of his last go round (next 5 years).
Frustrated, wants a ring, time to move on.....

I'd say he's just ready to be on a team that has the chance to dominate every night out on the field which yea, kind of does make him a traitor, but how you can't really blame him for that. Be nice to see his former team prove him wrong in the next few years though (For you guys of course).

I don't know about classifying him as a traitor as much as a guy seeking better personal opportunity "in his mind". Everybody has different agendas and you can't blame a guy if he thinks he sees a shortcut.


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

I just can't justify calling him a traitor. They didn't want to pay the money he wanted and he wanted to win and I don't see the twins wanting to spend the money to give them the best shot at being a dominating team day in and day out. Can't blame the guy for wanting to win can ya?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

bandman said:


> Just sounds like he's accusing the organization for not wanting to get over the hump to be a GREAT team to me. Maybe he just doesn't see the team ready to take charge and get out of mediocrity in the time-frame of his last go round (next 5 years).
> Frustrated, wants a ring, time to move on.....
> 
> I'd say he's just ready to be on a team that has the chance to dominate every night out on the field which yea, kind of does make him a traitor, but how you can't really blame him for that. Be nice to see his former team prove him wrong in the next few years though (For you guys of course).
> ...


Maybe he should have taken a better leadership role to make the Twins a contender.Isn't that part of his job as a 12 year Twin??


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

KEN W said:


> Maybe he should have taken a better leadership role to make the Twins a contender.Isn't that part of his job as a 12 year Twin??


I'd say he's been a helluva leader over the last decade and no one could've done a better job than himself. Maybe he's just sick of getting nowhere and sees it as he wasn't getting enough back in return and that the organization was starting to tail-spin--(Ryan stepping down, Castillo practically given away, and Johan about ready to jump ship.) A team cannot invest all their $ in 2 or 3 dominant players and expect to make it to the playoffs so they're a ways in the present.

Don't get me wrong; he was obviously surrounded by some great All-star type players, but they're not enough to pick up the slack of the lack of power and the weak pitching staff after #1. Liriano (if healthy) and Garza (if he's not traded and matures) will help out a ton in a perfect world, but they sure bring in some questionable power guys if you ask me.

The team he is going to now is arguably quite a bit more solid and a lot of pressure will come off his shoulders where he can step in and more-so help out instead of baring the spotlight.

It will be interesting to compare Torii's homecoming to Johnny Damon's. That will be the tell-tale right there. I'll bet you he gets another standing ovation barring negative press b/c MN fans happen to be pretty classy.

I know I absolutely hated losing guys like Tom Glavine (who is now back after 5 years: D), Greg Maddux, and Javy Lopez not to mention Gary Sheffield and now Andruw Jones, but free agency seems to bring out the worst in players, agents, and organizations sometimes. Life goes on and the wounds always heal---somewhat. I don't blame any Twins fan for being a bit sour b/c any loyal fan can relate. :wink:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Great inside look:
http://www.usatoday.com/sports/baseball ... sion_N.htm


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Apparently the guy liked the idea of increasing his salary and having a better opportunity to win a world championship.

What are possible reasons that he would want to stay in MN?

The big inflatable toilet?
Fairweather fans?
"Thrifty" ownership?

Why would he stay? Loyalty, right? Why would an employee who worked his azz off for an organization for twelve years take a paycut and reduce his chances of future success be loyal to a business that hasn't been very loyal to him?

We all know Santana is next.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Bucky,

The Twins offered him $15 million/year. Is that a pay cut? It might be less than the angels offered him, but it's not a pay cut from the Twins.

Fairweather fans? I thought the fan turnout for the Twins was more than adequate based on where they were in the standings. The fans have ALWAYS treated Tori Hunter with respect. He was a fan favorite.

Thrifty ownership? Well you might have me on that one but they did offer $15 million/year. That's not too bad!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

As old as I am.....I kind of resent the phrase...."fair weather fans"The Twins fans,including me,filled the old Met.Plus as much as I would like to watch outdoor baseball....is it really practical in Minnesota when opening day is March 31???


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

I would have loved to enjoyed some of those teams and the Met and other classic MN venues that you older fellas were able to attend. You just have to be willing to admit that MN sports fans rank among the best as far as being fairweather.



> The Twins offered him $15 million/year. Is that a pay cut? It might be less than the angels offered him, but it's not a pay cut from the Twins.


Come on! When someone else is willing to PAY you MORE than your current arrangement, it would be a paycut to take less money. Plain and simple.

I don't understand where you guys are coming from being Twins fans and not having a keen disliking for Carl Pohlad. The cliche best triple A team in baseball is becoming more and more accurate.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bucky.....isn't Pohlad a business man?Why should he operate a "business" in the red just because us fans want him to.Santana will demand and get at least 25 million per year.Add that to 15 million a year for Hunter and that's 1/2 the current payroll for 2 guys.One of who only plays once every 5 days.Not a good business decision.

So far I like what Bill Smith is doing.I'm really looking forward to going to the new stadium in 2010.With the right moves now......they will be a really good team and still make a profit.

Cleveland did exactly the same thing a few years ago......anyone here not want to trade teams????


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Santana is worth $25 mil a year. He'll probably get more in pinstripes.

As far as Pohlad, I agree. Why would a guy who unwillingly owns an MLB franchise and has no passion or interest in the game of baseball or his team fork out extra money to make his team better? He wouldn't! Pohlad makes all of his decisions based on the bottom line. That's why most logical Twins fans hate him.

Sports fans embrace ownership that has some interest in the game, wants their team to win, and is willing to spend some cash. Crusty Carl is worth around $3 billion making him the richest owner in baseball, and he can't fork out a few exta million bucks a year to make his team a favorite to win the World Series? Again, operating on a bottom line, you can't blame him. But as a Twins fan? How can you defend him?

If I were interested in baseball to admire the frugal bottom line decisions the cheapest owners make, I would be a huge Pohlad fan. Instead, I like to watch the Twins win.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Can you find me an owner who doesn't look at the bottom line.....profit.If there are so many.....why are the only teams mentioned in the bidding war over Santana the few who take in big bucks and basically have no payroll restraints?????

Are the Twins the only ones who won't pay Santana $25 million a year????Why aren't the rest of the small to medium market teams trying to acquire him???

It is real easy to sit here and spend someone else's money.No matter if they work for minimum wage or have 3 Billion.

I look for the Twins to reload this year and when they move into the new stadium to spend more money to keep their core players......if they don't then I will join you in condeming Pohlad.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

That's all fine and dandy.

It's just ironic that you call Torii a traitor for signing a contract that substantially increases his salary and gives him a better shot at a world championship, while at the same time defending multi-billionaire Carl Pohlad's penny pinching decisions that do nothing but harm the Twins organization and ensure a future of mediocrity. It doesn't make sense.


----------

